# Hydrangeas in SMDA?



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it possible to grow hydrangeas in San Miguel de Allende? It seems like the climate is acceptable with a cold period during Dec/Jan. Oak-leaf are good, but I love the big fluffy blooming ones.

Anyone have growing? Please tell me of your success or failures with this plant.

Thanks in Advance

Bob


----------

